# Another Reason Goats Shouldn't Eat Chicken Feed W/PICS!!!



## Egg_Newton (Oct 9, 2010)

*SILLY SARGE!!!!*


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Oct 9, 2010)

funniest.
thing. 
ever.

great work!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## warthog (Oct 9, 2010)

Great pictures.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 9, 2010)

Aww!  Conehead!


----------



## lilhill (Oct 9, 2010)

Poor lil' baby!


----------



## savingdogs (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 10, 2010)

This is why we can never leave our farms!!!  Its ALWAYS SOMETHING!!!


----------



## FarmerDenise (Oct 10, 2010)

I am just cracking up, guffawing over that one. It just so happens that one of ours was wearing a bucket this morning.


----------



## elevan (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## jodief100 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had one do that a few months ago.  I has trouble getting him free because his little horns would catch on the lip.  It was a two person job to free him.  You should have seen the look on hubby's face.  He was sitting on the couch watching the race and I bring this little goat in the house with a chicken feeder on his head.  He said it took him a few seconds to figure what the heck was going on.


----------



## lorihadams (Oct 14, 2010)

that is priceless!!!


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Poor thing, I wonder if he will ever do that again!?


----------



## freemotion (Oct 14, 2010)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness! Poor thing, I wonder if he will ever do that again!?


I'd bet on it!  He's a goat!


----------



## dianneS (Oct 15, 2010)

That is too funny!  I could see one of mine doing something like that.  And would he learn his lesson... no.

He looks just like my boy, Robert.


----------



## jlbpooh (Oct 15, 2010)

That is priceless. He looks just like my baby Cookie. Mine can't get access to the chicken feeders though so they couldn't be identical twins. LOL


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 16, 2010)

too funny, gotta love those goats, they always keep you laughing


----------



## jross8897 (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Greendecember (Nov 29, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Rebbetzin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG Having just fought, and lost, with my chickens to get back in the coop this was the giggle I needed!!!


----------

